
A practical guide to microchip implants - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/features/2018/01/a-practical-guide-to-microchip-implants/
======
divan
Nice read. One thing I would definitely want to have in my hand is a hardware
cryptocurrency wallet, but that'll require power source and some interaction
interface.

However, existing microchip implants can be used to increase security level
for some apps/wallets. For example, you may have an app that require not only
password, but also your NFC tag to read (concat both, for example). If hackers
steal your password, they won't be able to login without reading NFC, and vice
versa, if your NFC content is leaked, they still need password.

~~~
rl3
> _One thing I would definitely want to have in my hand is a hardware
> cryptocurrency wallet, but that 'll require power source and some
> interaction interface._

I can see this leading to people's hands being hacked off in some of the
world's less nice places.

~~~
cassianoleal
Or perhaps in some of the not so bad places...

[https://cointelegraph.com/news/man-robbed-at-gunpoint-
for-11...](https://cointelegraph.com/news/man-robbed-at-gunpoint-
for-1100-worth-of-bitcoins-in-brooklyn)

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/01/28/britains-first-
bi...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/01/28/britains-first-bitcoin-
heist-trader-forced-gunpoint-transfer/)

------
wfriesen
I have two implants (an xEM and an xNT), and this article gets pretty much
everything right.

The only thing I'd add is that mine can be felt under the skin.

~~~
dfischer
Would you share examples of how you use it?

